# SPS geht bei profibus reset auf stop?



## bacardischmal (4 Juni 2008)

HAllo,
ich habe hier eine s7 314 es ist eine Profibusverbindung auf eine Fernwirkunterstation eingerichtet SPS gibt befehle und meldungen auf die station weiter, jetzt wenn ich diese Fernwirkstation neustarte geht die SPS in den Stop zustand und es leuchtet SF, also muss ich die SPS von hand/pc neustarten. gibts da eine möglichkeit das ich ihr sage das sie neustartet nachdem die profibusverbindung wieder da ist?
Gruß
bacardi


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

1. OB86 laden, denn der OB86 macht:



> Das Betriebssystem der CPU ruft den OB 86 auf, wenn der Ausfall eines
> Erweiterungsgeräts, eines DP-Mastersystems *oder einer Station bei Dezentraler
> Peripherie erkannt* wird (sowohl bei kommendem als auch bei gehendem Ereignis)
> Haben Sie den OB 86 nicht programmiert und ein solcher Fehler tritt auf, geht die
> CPU in den Betriebszustand STOP.



2. für den neustart mit fehlender station - siehe anhang


----------



## bacardischmal (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
danke für die antwort, muss ich in den OB86 was reinschreiben oder kann ich den leer lassen? 
WEnn ich den Profibusstecker abziehe dann bleibt die CPU auf RUN und sobald ich ihn wieder drauf stecke geht sie auf STOP, woran liegt das?
Gruß
bacardi


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

bacardischmal schrieb:


> muss ich in den OB86 was reinschreiben oder kann ich den leer lassen?



der kann leer bleiben.

... die CPU geht in stop bei stationswiederkehr?!

was steht denn im diagnosepuffer?


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

Es gibt da auch noch die OB's 82 (IO-Point-Fault) und 122 (Module-Access-Error) ...
Ist vielleicht auch noch ein Ansatz ...


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... die CPU geht in stop bei stationswiederkehr?! ...


ja, tatsächlich ...


> Das Betriebssystem der CPU ruft den OB 86 auf, wenn der Ausfall eines Erweiterungsgeräts, eines DP-Mastersystems *oder einer Station bei Dezentraler Peripherie erkannt* wird *(sowohl bei kommendem als auch bei gehendem Ereignis)* Haben Sie den OB 86 nicht programmiert und ein solcher Fehler tritt auf, geht die CPU in den Betriebszustand STOP.


----------



## bacardischmal (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
also habs, sobald der OB82 drinnen war liefs.
Danke
Gruß
bacardi


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ja, tatsächlich ...



soweit war mir das auch klar, die frage ist nur: warum nur bei wiederkehr und nicht bei "ich verabschiede mich mal"


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> soweit war mir das auch klar, die frage ist nur: warum nur bei wiederkehr und nicht bei "ich verabschiede mich mal"


ja, gute Frage: warum bleibt die CPU in Run, wenn man den Stecker abzieht?


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

Bei mir wandern aus diesem Grund immer die schon genannten OB82 und OB122 mit ins Projekt - beide leer.
Ich nehme einmal an, dass es beim Ziehen des Steckers (oder Ausfall eines Slaves) zu mehr als einem Fehler kommt, wobei der 2. Fehler ggf. nicht korrekt interpretiert wird - so meine Theorie ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## bacardischmal (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hab noch ne kleine frage, gehört zwar nicht in den tread...
ich hab auf der Fernwirkunterstation 16Bit zählwerte (war der meihnung 16Bit + Vorzeichen) wie sag ich dem jetzt das er die zähltwerte durchreichen soll? also die meldungen und messwerte hab ich hinbekommen.


Meldungen:
L EB 124
T EB 0

Befehle:
L AB 0
T AB 124 

Zählwerte:

L PEW 752
T AW 1

habs jetzt mal aus dem kopf gemacht weil ich das nicht da hab. aber die sps soll einfach blöd die meldungen durchreichen, macht man das so am besten? und halt noch die zählwerte?
Gruß
bacardi


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

ich hab das jetz sehr lange sehr oft gelesen, verstehen werd ich es aber nicht ... anyway

wenn du das PEW 752 auf das AW 1 schreiben willst, dann ja, dann macht man das so ...


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2008)

Aber Achtung, ein Wort belegt ja 2 Byte, also ist dann AB1 und AB2 weg. Im Allgemeinen nimmt man für Worte gerade Werte.


----------



## bacardischmal (4 Juni 2008)

Also die SPS soll dumm bleiben und nur die eingänge und ausgänge über profibus auf die Fernwirkstation weiterreichen. Eingänge, Ausgänge und Analogwerte funktioniern, da war die frage ob ihr das in der Praxis auch so macht wie ich, ist meine erste Profibus-kopplung die ich getestet hab.

Aber die Zählwerte funktionieren noch nicht, also ein stromzähler sendet einen impuls auf einen eingang und der soll auf den eingang der Fernwírkstation durchgereicht werden, sobald eine minute um ist sendet dann diese Fernwirksation die aufgelaufenen impulse an ein Leitsystem weiter. Nur jetzt ist mein problem wie bekomme den Impuls der auf E125.0 usw. hängt auf die Fernwirkstation, die nimmt die impule entgegen und dort kann ich nur 16Bit Zählwerte einstellen.


----------



## bacardischmal (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hab mir das nochmal durch den kopf gehn lassen, 
wie funktioniert das mit dem profibus? 
eigentlich könnte ich ja einen zähler auf der sps machen den ich dann über die Fernwirkunterstation weiter leite also das sie das nur 1:1 durchreicht und der zähler auf der sps läuft? was müsste ich da für einen zähler nehmen wenn ich z.B. die impule von E125.0 zählen will?


----------



## vierlagig (5 Juni 2008)

bacardischmal schrieb:


> was müsste ich da für einen zähler nehmen wenn ich z.B. die impule von E125.0 zählen will?



kommt auf die impulslänge an, wenn diese zwei cpu-zykluszeiten lang ist kannst du einen normalen zähler oder eine addition nehmen. (letzteres würde ich bevorzugen)


----------



## bacardischmal (6 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
also ich habs heut mal versucht aber ich bekomm den zähler nicht über den Profibus rüber, zähler funktioniert hab die Ausgabe einmal in HEX und Dez ausgeben und auf ein AW tranferriert also so:



> U   E   125.0
> ZV Z    1
> L   Z    1
> T  AW  5
> ...


 
Aber auf meiner Fernwirkunterstation kommt nichts an, kann ich das noch in einem andern format übertragen, denn ich hab keine idee mehr wie ich das hinbekommen könnte?

an der Station kann ich das auswählen:



> Klemme: Slave:2/I-Offset5 (das ist dann wohl mein AW5)
> Typkennung: Zählwerte ohne Echtzeitstempel
> Übertragung: Absolut
> Umspeicher: extern über Telegramm
> Übertragungsliste : sopontan


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Juni 2008)

bacardischmal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich habs heut mal versucht aber ich bekomm den zähler nicht über den Profibus rüber, zähler funktioniert hab die Ausgabe einmal in HEX und Dez ausgeben und auf ein AW tranferriert also so:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man von 0 aus zählt, wäre es AB4
Hast Du das mal ausprobiert

Quatsch. Du schreibst ja offset. Entschuldigung

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## bacardischmal (8 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
kann das sein das ich einen zähler nach IEC-61131 brauche?
ist bei dem was anders? vlt liegts auch daran das ich den AW in der falschen kodierung übertrage, kann ich sowas ändern? also das ich das AW
anders kodiere? also z.B. hex dez oder was es da alles noch gibt?
wie schaut so ein iec zähler in awl aus?
Gruß
bacardi


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2008)

... du schreibst, dass auf deiner Unter-Station nichts ankommt. Das hat nichts mit dem Zähler zu tun. Der ist schließlich nur ein Bit-Muster wie alles andere auch ...
Vielleicht solltest du erstmal zusehen, dass ein von dir angewählter Zahlenwert an deiner Unter-Station ankommt.

Vielleicht stellst du mal eine Hardcopy deines Netpro hier ein ...

Mit dem folgenden ...





> Klemme: Slave:2/I-Offset5 (das ist dann wohl mein AW5)


... kann ich nichts anfangen ...
Aner im Grundsatz ... welches Ausgangswort du auf die Reise schicken mußt, dass solltest du auch in der NetPro definiert haben ... Fang also vielleicht mal da an ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 Juni 2008)

Hm, was das für eine Fernwirkorgel ???

ZW wird in der Regel als Zählerstand übertragen, heisst du musst ein Wort oder Doppelwort hochzählen. Die Fernwirk liest das Wort und bildet sich die Inkremente selbst. Evtl. musst du noch auf einen definierten Überlauf achten.


----------



## bacardischmal (8 Juni 2008)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hm, was das für eine Fernwirkorgel ???
> 
> ZW wird in der Regel als Zählerstand übertragen, heisst du musst ein Wort oder Doppelwort hochzählen. Die Fernwirk liest das Wort und bildet sich die Inkremente selbst. Evtl. musst du noch auf einen definierten Überlauf achten.


Hallo,
ist eine SAE FW-40 mit profibus schnittstelle die über einen wt kanal am leitsystem angebunden ist, läuft alles (meldungen, befehle, messwerte) nur zähler nicht. 
einen festen wert kann ich auch nicht ins aw schreiben da kommt auch nix an.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2008)

...da du ja anscheinend nur immer den letzten Beitrag liest ...



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht stellst du mal eine Hardcopy deines Netpro hier ein ...


 
Gruß
LL


----------



## bacardischmal (9 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...da du ja anscheinend nur immer den letzten Beitrag liest ...


 
Hab deinen beitrag schon gelesen aber kann leider keine screens usw. hochladen. Aber im Netpro ist nur die SPS(Profibusadresse 2, DP-Slave) und die Fernwirkstation (Profibusadresse 1, DP-Master)

Muss ich unter der SPS>DP>Konfiguration was eingeben wenn sie slave ist?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2008)

Wenn du Bilder etc. mit einstellen willst, dann geht das über "Anhänge verwalten" (siehe unten wenn du auf "Antworten" bist).
Hier interessiert mich, was du bei dem fraglichen Slave eingestellt hast.

Du musst unter den Einstellungen in der NetPro auf jeden Fall die Adresse des Koppelbereichs vergeben. Bei dir ist da sicherlich nicht Adresse 5 oder so eingestellt - sonst würde es funktionieren ...
Jedenfalls, das was du dort einstellst, das kannst du dann im Programm als Zuweisungs-Adresse verwenden ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## bacardischmal (9 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wenn du Bilder etc. mit einstellen willst, dann geht das über "Anhänge verwalten" (siehe unten wenn du auf "Antworten" bist).


Hab damit gemeint das es vom Firmennetz her nicht geht.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hier interessiert mich, was du bei dem fraglichen Slave eingestellt hast.
> 
> Du musst unter den Einstellungen in der NetPro auf jeden Fall die Adresse des Koppelbereichs vergeben. Bei dir ist da sicherlich nicht Adresse 5 oder so eingestellt - sonst würde es funktionieren ...
> Jedenfalls, das was du dort einstellst, das kannst du dann im Programm als Zuweisungs-Adresse verwenden ...
> ...


also damit hab ich schonmal rumgespielt da steht das drinne(DP-Slave):
Zeile:1
Mode: MS
Partner-DP-Adresse: --
Partner-Adr: --
lokale Adr: E0
Länge:1Byte
Konsitenz: Einheit

Zeile:2
Mode: MS
Partner-DP-Adresse: --
Partner-Adr: --
lokale Adr: A0
Länge:1Byte
Konsitenz: Einheit

Zeile:3
Mode: MS
Partner-DP-Adresse: --
Partner-Adr: --
lokale Adr: A1
Länge:2 Wort
Konsitenz: Einheit

sobald ich da eins mehr reinmache baut er keine profibusverbindung auf.

aber das komische ist AW 3 stehn auch nicht drinne geht aber.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2008)

Mit der Beschreibung kann ich nichts anfangen - tut mir leid ...
Ich bin mir aber mittlerweile sicher, dass du gar nicht auf die Adresse schreibst, die an dem Slave parametriert ist ...

Ein Screenshot von der NetPro ist absolut nicht machbar ...?


----------



## bacardischmal (9 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mit der Beschreibung kann ich nichts anfangen - tut mir leid ...
> Ich bin mir aber mittlerweile sicher, dass du gar nicht auf die Adresse schreibst, die an dem Slave parametriert ist ...
> 
> Ein Screenshot von der NetPro ist absolut nicht machbar ...?


so habs jetzt mal von daheim hochgeladen. so läuft AB0 EB0 AW1 und AW3 gehn. hoffe das warn die richtigen screens
Gruß
bacardi


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2008)

Hast du das Ding auch in der HW-Config (über eine GSD-Datei) drinstehen ...?


----------



## bacardischmal (9 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hast du das Ding auch in der HW-Config (über eine GSD-Datei) drinstehen ...?


Hallo,
nein ich hab keine gsd datei, für was brauch ich die und woher bekommt man die?
hier mal screen von meiner hwconfig


----------



## guenni (9 Juni 2008)

Du schreibst AW1 AW3 gehn. Bedeutet das du schreibst einen Wert rein und kannst ihn auf deiner Fernwirkstation lesen? 
Wenn du mehr Wörter benötigst musst du die Länge verändern. Auf der SAE Station musst Du natürlich die gleiche Länge auslesen.

Guenni


----------



## bacardischmal (9 Juni 2008)

guenni schrieb:


> Du schreibst AW1 AW3 gehn. Bedeutet das du schreibst einen Wert rein und kannst ihn auf deiner Fernwirkstation lesen?
> Wenn du mehr Wörter benötigst musst du die Länge verändern. Auf der SAE Station musst Du natürlich die gleiche Länge auslesen.
> 
> Guenni


Hallo,
AB0 sind meine Befehle
EB0 meine meldungen 
PEW 752 wird auf AW1 
und PEW 754 auf AW3 geschrieben (sind beides Messwerte 0-20mA, welche auch ankommen) nur die zähler kommen nicht an.

So reich ich die messwerte einfach durch:
L PEW 752
T AW 1   

also AW1 und AW3 gehn. was müsste ich der sps dann sagen das sie die Zähler weiterreicht?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2008)

bacardischmal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein ich hab keine gsd datei, für was brauch ich die und woher bekommt man die?
> hier mal screen von meiner hwconfig


 
In dieser HW-Konfgig sollte eigentlich deine Fernwirkstation auch eingetragen sein (Inklusive der Koppelebene ...).

Aber etwas anderes ...
Wenn AW1 und AW3 grundsätzlich funktionieren ... wie sieht denn das Programm aus, das einmal den Zähler und ein anderes Mal das PEW auf das AW schreibt ...?


----------



## bacardischmal (9 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Aber etwas anderes ...
> Wenn AW1 und AW3 grundsätzlich funktionieren ... wie sieht denn das Programm aus, das einmal den Zähler und ein anderes Mal das PEW auf das AW schreibt ...?


so jetzt hab ich fast alles abgescreent 
AW5 und AW7 hab ich schomal getauscht weils ja verschiedene Formate sind...


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2008)

OK, ich habe nun alles von dir gesehen ... und manches nicht ...

Wie kommt also das AW7 zu deiner Station ...? Das ist nirgendwo deklariert ...
Warum ist die Station nicht in der HW-Konfig eingetragen ...?


----------



## bacardischmal (9 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> OK, ich habe nun alles von dir gesehen ... und manches nicht ...
> 
> Wie kommt also das AW7 zu deiner Station ...? Das ist nirgendwo deklariert ...
> Warum ist die Station nicht in der HW-Konfig eingetragen ...?


 
AW 3 ist doch auch nirgends und es geht? 
hab nichtmal gewusst das ich die station in die HW-Konfig aufnehmen muss, lief ja auch ohne. Wie und was muss ich von der station aufnehmen geht das nur mit der GSD-Datei oder muss ich das so machen?


----------

